# installing the R32 Alu Trim-Kit on the center console....



## MB1984 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi








Last week I ordered the original R32 Alu Trim-Kit for my Golf IV and finally received it








Before doing myself the replacement, I looked at many great DIY on this forum - which is also great







- and wondered myself if it would be really necessary to remove the whole dash trim, the glove box and the lover center console _just_ to remove the old radio console side trims and the old climatronic trim...
1) If I get the radio console out of its rack and remove the OBD cover, is it possible to pop out the side trims and the climatronic trim with a screwdriver?
2) *If not*, in case I have to release the lower center console before, do I also need to remove the e-brake console in order to get the center console out?
Thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MB


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: installing the R32 Alu Trim-Kit on the center console.... (MB1984)*

Don't try to remove the console's side trim with a screwdriver. It would screw up everything. Follow me:
1-Remove the front center console;
2-Remove your readio and console pocket;
3-Take a look at your new side trim. Noticed there's a smaller pin on it's upper portion? That pin is just a lock, and there's one on each old trim too. So, stick a small screw driver between the old trim and the console just to unlock it and pull the trim down. It should slip out pretty easily.
To remove climatronic trim just pull it up from inside the upper side with your fingers. It will release the upper locks. Then, pull it down and voila. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: installing the R32 Alu Trim-Kit on the center console.... (Shad)*

Do you have the OEM wood trim right now? if not you will need a completely new radio cage which allows trim installation on it.


----------



## MB1984 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi,
first of all, big thanks to Shad for having explained the steps








Mtltdi:
Actually, my Mk4 is from 12/2003. it doen't have the Wood Trim, but a trim similar to the R32 one.
Here is a pic I took from Nimhrat's tutorial because he has installed the same trim kit I have in my Mk4 by now:








I think itshould work, or am I wrong?








Thanks a lot
MB


_Modified by MB1984 at 6:19 AM 6-16-2005_


----------



## MB1984 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: installing the R32 Alu Trim-Kit on the center console.... (MB1984)*

Hi!
I've finally and successfully installed the Alu trim kit








Here is a pic I took after the install (I also installed the TT pedals and the TT dead pedal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ):








The "old" parts are for sale, check this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2049605
Here is a pic of my car, with the R32 spoiler
















Looks a little bit like the 25th Anniversary








Now I'm waiting for the 17" R32 Wheels and the Bora Sport shifter, so my "tuning" project will finally be achieved








MB
NB: see my Nickname on my license plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by MB1984 at 2:56 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## WutDubDoURoll (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: installing the R32 Alu Trim-Kit on the center console.... (MB1984)*

not to rain on your parade... but why didn't you just buy an R32 and get ALL the cool R32 stuff... like all wheel drive... and that whole bigger engine thinggie?








looks hot tho. I have the tt pedals and you may have just inspired me to upgrade my dead pedal to match







Looks nice regaurdless.


----------



## MB1984 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: installing the R32 Alu Trim-Kit on the center console.... (WutDubDoURoll)*

Because a R32 may be too expensive for a 21-year-old guy








Nevertheless, thanks for the compliments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is another pic which shows better the dead pedal:








MB


_Modified by MB1984 at 9:05 AM 6-25-2005_


----------

